# New member did SEARCH & found NO other PIXIEBOB owners..



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, 
My name is SHERRI. I found your forum through a referral from one of my Soft Claws customers wanting me to see a picture of her kitty. I ran a SEARCH and realized there were no other PIXIEBOB owners. I did find a few posts with questions about the breed. I decided to join your group to let you know how WONDERFUL this breed is. I have 3 and just got 2 for my grandparents. My mom is getting a kitten soon. They are known as "A Dog in Cat's Clothing". I know a repuitable breeder and would be happy to give referrals. I look forward to chatting with other CAT LOVERS!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Well, post some pictures, cuz I'm curious like a cat!!!!! 

Welcome!!!!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

Where do ya'll load pictures up for hosting?


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Look up in the upper right corner, it says "Cat Photos". A great place if you don't have a homepage of your own where you can upload your photo's to. Works like a charm!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

This is HEMIngway a PureBred PIXIEBOB. His is Polydactyl and has a total of 26 toes. He is named after the Author Hemingway, since he collected and admired the Polydactyls. HEMI now weighs 20 pounds at 1 1/2 years old. We expect that he will reach 30 - 35 pounds by maturity (which is 4 years old in the PixieBob Breed). I'll add more photos of HEMI and his daughter PIXE, his brother CHAREMAGNE a 2 time champion, MISSY & JAZMYN. Look for them on my CAT PHOTOS page.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oh darn what a cutie! But doesn't it cost a fortune with those soft paws, since you have so many to protect? *giggles*


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

Hmmmmm.......how do I reply to that without out sounding like commercial advertising?....... Personally, I get them at wholesale cost.
Use the link below to visit my website.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

So then a Pixiebob is a just a polydactyl cat? A purebreed polydactyl cat coming down from Hemingway bloodlines? .. intersting  

My Marsh is too a polydactyl, 6 toes up front, 5 on back right, 4 on back left  He's also a Munchkin, purebreed 










Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

Not exactly. Not ALL PixieBobs are POLY. Hemi and Missy are POLY.
Jazmyn, Pixie, & Charley are not. I'll find some info I can post about the PixieBob background. 

Your kitty is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sherri 
What is the difference between a Japanese Bobtail and a Pixiebob? Your Hemi looks a lot like my Mz Tess.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok I think I have figured out how to post a picture. Here is Mz Tess!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

There are American Bobtails and Japanese Bobtails. As far as I know, these are domestic cat breeds that were breed for their "Bob" tails. PixieBob "Legend Cats" are believed to have been Barn Cats in WA State that were inbreed with wild NW Red Bobcats. Pixie-Bobs are now strickly breed to look like a Bobcat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There are two young all black cats we saw at a no killl shelter a few months ago. They had tails that looked round and like a pomp pomp. My Tess's tail had a bent bone in it and it not round but short and stuby like a bobcat. 

Is there a difference between the pixie bobs tails in shapes? The pictures I saw on the website from your signiture of the pixie bobs ~ their tails looked like Tess's!!

Hope Im not confusing you with my question.. Im facinated by this breed. Ive always loved Manx and just recently discovered bobtails existed!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

QUESTIONS are great! That's why I decided to joing the group, since I didn't find any other PixieBob owners. I love this breed and will never have any other! They are soooo much like DOGS, that I recently told my husband we'd never get anymore dogs b/c the PixieBob don't bark all the time!  PixieBob tails can actually vary. I have one that has a full lenghth tail (but this is not show or breeder quality). My HEMI has a "hooked" tail that runs in his bloodline. However, his Daugher PIXIE did not acquire the hook and neither did his brothers. MISSY has nearly no tail at all. The "standard" premium would be a 2" - 6" tail. Unfortunately there have been breeders that have docked tails, so you have to be careful with the breeders.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its so great you know so much. Its fun to get the info. Thank you! Ive always been interested in this type breed. Yesterday I saw at PetSmart adoption center a cat that it said was half bobtail and half siamese. He was a beauty. He had a tail that was about 3 inches long. Very sweet social boy looking for a home. Hes at the Tucson Humane Society. They didnt know if he had been turned in or a stray. 

My Tess is a talker like siamese are. Is Hemi a talker?


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

He does when he wants attention. JAZMYN is our talker. She has to know where you are at all times. If she loses track of you, she starts whaling until you answer her and she finds you. B/C PixieBobs have a bit of the wildside breed in them, they make unusual noises compared to domestics.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A few of the characteristics I love about the breed is: The muscular hind legs and backends like bobcats have. They kinda strut when the walk. When they climb stairs they do little muscular effortless hops! Sooo cute. Tess has major agility and speed. Like a wild cat would. 

Hemi sound like he is going to be very big. I would love to see a full body picture to see how big he is now. Tess is very tiny. Only 7 pounds but big on personality!


----------



## PixiePets (Sep 1, 2004)

I just got a couple rolls developed. I'll try to get them posted tomorrow. I have pics of all the PixieBobs. Males can get upwards of 30 pounds. Hemi is nearly 20 pounds, at 1 1/2 years old. They are slow growers and don't reach maturity until 4 years. Hemi is still considered a KITTEN! 8O


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. What a beautiful cat and I loved reading about Pixiebobs. I think he is so cute with those blue nails especially with the extra toes :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm glad you decided to join the forum! 

So Pixie Bobs result from a cross between domestic cats and bobcats? Is that right? I thought the 2 were separate and couldn't breed!

I know there are several Bengal owners on here; they would have something in common I'm guessing, since Bengals were bred down from wild cats as well...

I look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

PixiePets said:


> This is HEMIngway a PureBred PIXIEBOB. His is Polydactyl and has a total of 26 toes. He is named after the Author Hemingway, since he collected and admired the Polydactyls.


Wow, I am having one of those days. I just bumped into two new members that each have a kitty named Tyson. And now, I bump into Hemingway.

My father and step-mother have a polydactyl named Hemingway, also nick-named Hemi.

Whew, this is deja vu, all over again, Part II, The Sequel... 8O 

Welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

how would i know if my kitten is a pixiebob... i ran across a website that has pixiebob pictures on it and my kitten looks just like all those cats... i was told today that she didnt look like a normal tabby which is what the shelter i got her at told me she was... they told me she lookd different but couldnt tell me what... they also said she was large for a six month old kitten... ive always said she looks like a little bobcat rather than a kitten... how would i know if my adorable kitten is a pixiebob?


----------

